# Never Used Cranks.



## DesTreyer15 (Dec 15, 2008)

I fish for walleye, not a whole lot though. I am almost 14. I have a little 14 ft. aluminum lund with a 9.5 hp motor and would like to try some Cranks. Only for crappie and walleye though. I am also on a budget. Any help greatly appreciated.

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Chinwhiskers (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm a big fan of rapala.

All kinds. What depth do you plan on fishing? Are you casting? Trolling? A little more info would help narrow the search.

Clear water lakes? Stained?

#5 shad raps would be good for both crappie and walleye. Berkely flicker shads are a good cheap crank bait for $2 bucks a pop that have caught a ton of walleye.


----------



## DesTreyer15 (Dec 15, 2008)

I would be trolling in mostly stained waters. Any depth from 3-30ft.

Thanx


----------



## Chinwhiskers (Jan 13, 2008)

In stained water the fish are usually on the shallow side. The original floating rapals could be a good option. I use the #9 and #11 sizes for walleyes. Firetiger and chartuese are good stained water colors but never count out perch and forage minnow as good colors. These dive about 4 to 6 ft depending on the amount of line you have out.

#5 and #7 shad raps will cover 7 to 10 foot depths. You really can't go wrong with Rapala but there are tons of other brands that will catch fish.

Hope this helps.


----------

